# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  اكل صيني روعهـ (اللي ماتعشى لايدخل تالي يجوع )

## عاشقة المستحييل

نصيحه اخويه : 
اللي ما اتعشى لا يكمل ولا يشوف الصور ... 













 
فيران محمره للولائم  


 
جراد وصراصير محمصه تحميص على خفيف  


عصافير متبله جاهزه للشوي مع يرقات متبله بالكاتشاب  
 
يرقات مشويه  
 
عقارب وعناكب نقاوة يعني  
 
شوربة تـعابـيـن  
 

سلطعونات فراشات ديدان جاهزة للأكل  
 

ضـفادع بالكاري  
 
فطر مجفف نوع فاخر للشوربه  
 
بسكويت بالدبان  
 
دبـابـيـر مشويه 


ايش رايكم بس ؟؟ طعم صح ؟؟ 
لا تنسوا الردود ...

----------


## وريد الورود

الحمد لله متعشيين

خلهم للي ما تعشى


مشكوووووووور

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

وووووووووووووووووووووووووع....................
لااااااااااا تعليـــــــــــــــــق
يسلمووو غناتي
موفقه

----------


## صفآء الروح

الحمد لله رب العالمين
عورني بطني
اه اه ااه اه اه ااااااااااااااه
يسلمو على الصور

----------


## أبو سلطان

*عاشقة المستحييل السلام عليكم* 
*ابصراحة أكلات اتسيل اللعاب بس وينها* 
*بس ابصراحة منها أشياء نحن في المنطقة أكلناها و استثمرناها اقتصاديا أيضا كالجراد:* 
** 
*و الجراد ينقسم إلى قسمين الذكور و اسمها بالمفرد (سرح) و هو غير مرغوب فيه محليا لأنه ناشف فيخلط مع الأناث و التي تسمى بالمفرد (مكنه) كثيرة اللحم و مرغوبة و يصدر للخارج.* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*الحمد لله والشكر* 

*قلت الاكلات* 

*يخليك ربي لأحبابك*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع  عععععععععع

----------


## بريط

والله لو مافي اكل في العالم ما اكل هذا
تحياتي بريط

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الله يزيد النعمه

أستغفر الله


الحمد لله

لو مافي حاجه على الارض تنأكل ماأكل كذه



يعطيك العافيه

----------


## عطور

يشهي مغري
عاد اني مومتعشية
يم يم يم
((لاحد يصدق ترى امزح))

----------


## عوامية وأفتخر

وييييعععععععععع
الحمد لله والشكر 
يسلمو على الصور .

----------


## جنون الذكريات

مممممممممممممممممم

ذوقوه طعمه لذيذ لا يفوتكنم  البسكويت بالذباب وييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع

الحمد لله على النعمة 



بصرااحة جوعتوني ههههههه



يسلموووو

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ههههههههههههههه

يعطيكم الف عافيهـ ع الردود المميزهـ 

 
تحياتي وودي ووردي 

عاشقة المستحييل

----------


## نور الهدايه

ومستــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــحيل اكل مثل هذا شي
 ويع كثير ويع

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

منوووووووووورين حبابهـ

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أنا توني صاحيه من شوي وكنت أفكر بشي آكله
لكن 
 :weird:  :wacko:  :weird:  :wacko:  :weird:  :wacko:  
شكراً على فتح الشهيه  :huh: 
يسلموا 



أمنيـــــ مجروحه ـــــــات
كانت هنا  :wacko:

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

منوووووووووورين 

لاتحرموني تواجدكم معي

----------


## المميزة

وع وع 

الحمد لله على النعمة لومجاعة ماسوو كذا

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

ويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع 
يسلموووووو

----------


## دمعة على السطور

الحمد لله ربي..


يعطيك العافية غناتي..


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..


دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

منوووووووورين 

لاخلاولاعدم 

تحياتووا 

عاشقة المستحييل ..~}

----------


## احلى توته

وييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييع
الحمد لله على النعمه
يسلمو ع التقزبز :wacko:  :weird:  :huh: 
تحيااااتي
تووته

----------


## @Abu Ali@

يعععععععععععع الحمد لله ويش هذا والله لو يقول لي اكله منعطي 1000 ريال مااكلته 

مرض مرض

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

:signthankspin:  ع المرووووور العطــــــــــــــــــــــــر 

لاتحرمونيـ تواجدكم بمتفحاتيـ 

ربيـ مايحرمنيـ منكمـ 

دمتوا متواصلينـ معي 

تحياتيـ 

عاشقة المستحييل...~}

----------

